
[video] Joe Rogan Exp. #1211 SingularityNET, a blockchain-based AI marketplace - algui91
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qfB8clUIaY
======
timonoko
This Görtzel-dude is very good in explaining things. Sometimes Joe has guests
who just repeat their own expert shit-talk. One gets an impression they are
just afraid to reveal the shallowness of their knowledge.

~~~
algui91
I enjoyed the episode very much, and his opencogs project its interesting.

